# blooming after new fans



## Cinderella (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering with Paphs....once a new growth starts, is it still possible for the older unbloomed growth to bloom? I am not sure but I seem to remember that with oncidiums, once a new growth starts the older growth won't bloom unless it has already put out a spike. Is this accurate?

Also I hope I am posting in the right section; I am a bit new here.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey, welcome!

As for your question: an older unbloomed growth will definitely still bloom once a new growth starts. In fact, many Paphs often prefer to bloom after a new growth has started.


----------



## Cinderella (Sep 27, 2006)

thanks for the good news


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Hey, welcome!
> 
> As for your question: an older unbloomed growth will definitely still bloom once a new growth starts. In fact, many Paphs often prefer to bloom after a new growth has started.



Hrm...well, I would say they definitely CAN still bloom, but I would add that it isn't guaranteed. I'm not sure which mature growth will put up a spike first on some of my roth primaries for example, but I'm not convinced it will be the oldest most mature growth. Sometimes the oldest growth (unbloomed) just starts to look sort of pinched and stops putting out new leaves. I have noticed this on my PEOY and on my Julius. Both have multiple mature growths and neither have bloomed. Both made with rothschildianum 'Rex' I should probably add! 

I've also found that with Phrags, sometimes they will either put up a new growth and just not bloom from the older mature one at all, or they will throw a sheath, then a new growth, and then the energy competition begins and the new growth wins and the sheath aborts. This has happened three times for me, two species, one hybrid.


----------



## charlie c (Sep 27, 2006)

Cinderella,
As much as I respect Zach (kentuckiense), I gotta agree with Heather on this one. "Hrm...well, I would say they definitely CAN still bloom, but I would add that it isn't guaranteed"

What would be helpful to all that are trying to answer your question, would be the name of said Paph. If we'all had an idea of the parentage, we might be able to give you a better "guestamation" of what's going on.

A little off topic ( well, maybe more than a little) any local buzz on how Barbaro is doing? So sad to watch that horse break down. Haven't seen any national news lately, wondering if it might be a bigger story in horse country?

charlie c


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah, Heather's right. I really wanted to emphasize the fact that those growths can still throw up a spike and I jumbled the wording.


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> Yeah, Heather's right.



Damn right! Was that ever in question? oke:

I am SO just kidding! I am more of a newbie than most of you, I'm just observant.


----------



## Cinderella (Oct 2, 2006)

Just a Lil' old Paph Hsinying Alien was the one I was asking about. Somebody told me this hybrid was named this year, do you know it? Its a pretty common one. Last time it bloomed in the Fall (about now) so I wondered if it was going to bloom at all this year.

Last time I read about Barbaro, he was doing great, relatively speaking. Really moving along in his recovery. Lots of us, myself included, could really take notes from his perseverance. Maybe my Hsinying Alien will take note of his perseverance.


----------

